# Xperia Z1 compact smart connect not working, need to backup & restore



## AlphaOmega2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

The headphones that came with my Xperia phone were broken, so I bought a new cheap pair in a shop that swore they were the legit Sony headphones. They worked great for a couple of months, but now when I connect them smartt connect does what it's supposed to and auto starts the music app. But it only last for a short while then it does one of several things. It either cuts out completely, or it lowers the volume till it's inaudible, or it plays through the phone speakers even when the headphones are still connected. 

I'm not sure if it's an issue with software or hardware, so I brought it into my phone supplier and was advised that firstly the headphones are likely the fault as they're not the Sony headphones that came with the phone. And if not that, then the only other option is a factory reset, then test it again. 

I don't know how to do a reset, or how to backup everything to my Mac so I don't lose any important SMS, media (photos, movies, docs), contacts, or apps. I'm especially worried about some of the apps I've paid for that log information. Will I have to reinstall everything again (ie: have to pay all over again for my paid apps)? I searched youtube for any tutorials on backing up my phone and found one that recommended MobileGo for Android. However reviews of this app seem mixed and I'm not sure if some people are just paranoid about this app being malware. Does anyone know how trustworthy this app is, or if not, can someone recommend a safer way to backup and restore everything on my Xperia Z1 compact please?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try another set of head phones first. They don't need to be Sony brand.


----------



## AlphaOmega2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Try another set of head phones first. They don't need to be Sony brand.


That was the first thing I tried, and no dice!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What does your phone have to do with your Mac computer?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your post wasn't clear that you tried another set of headphones only that your original ones broken then you bought and used another pair for a few months and they started to have issues. Did you try a third pair?

You apps are linked to your Google account and you can reinstall them once you sign back into that account, you won't have to buy them again. Their data, or logs, will not be restored unless those are stored online by the app developers.

Sony has a backup utility that you can use to backup some data: http://support.sonymobile.com/gb/xperiaz/userguide/Backing-up-and-restoring-content-on-a-device/


----------



## AlphaOmega2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Your post wasn't clear that you tried another set of headphones only that your original ones broken then you bought and used another pair for a few months and they started to have issues. Did you try a third pair?
> 
> You apps are linked to your Google account and you can reinstall them once you sign back into that account, you won't have to buy them again. Their data, or logs, will not be restored unless those are stored online by the app developers.
> 
> Sony has a backup utility that you can use to backup some data: http://support.sonymobile.com/gb/xperiaz/userguide/Backing-up-and-restoring-content-on-a-device/


Sorry for the omission, I was trying not to turn my post into an essay.

(edit: I did track down the original headphones that came with the phone as my father has the exact same model as me, and the results are exactly the same. It's clearly not the headphones, so the sales rep's excuse that my headphones are faulty because they're not legit is just false.)

I asked Sony support if their Sony bridge for mac would backup everything on my phone, and they said that the contents of the SD card won't be, and it didn't matter as the SD card won't be wiped during factory reset, only the contents of the phone will be. But for safety sake I would still like a secure way to backup both my phone and my SD card, especially as recently I got a error message saying the internal memory is full and that the phone was transferring data to the SD card instead. Is there another program that can backup the contents of my phone and SD card for me? Or if not and I just use sony bridge for mac to backup the phone, then how do I manually backup the SD card. I tried connecting my phone to a friends pc before when he was transferring recording of college lectures to my phone, and it's very confusing. I don't know which folder is which and where to find the folder with just the SD card contents.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can just copy the files from the SD card to a folder on your computer, the SD card should be visible as a removal device when you plug it onto the computer.

To me it sounds like a hardware problem, a damaged headphone jack.


----------

